# purebred?



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/grd/3363505594.html

To me they looked mixed. But wanted to get a second opinion


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you're wondering about the masks yes Pyrs can have them & still be purebred.
There are also black Pyrs.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Yes I know that...but these look like they are mixed with Anatolian. I raise Pyrs so I know they can have badger markings...and have recently learned they can have black markings. But these looked like Anatolian/pyr mixes to me.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

not that there is anything wrong with those mixes...they make great dogs..they just claim them to be fullblooded pyr and to me they don't look like it. Just my opinion


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

IMHO, they could be purebred. I just figure that's the "badger" markings, although I personally have no experience with Pyrs. I have Anatolian and Akbash.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know a lot about LGDs, but I do see what you mean, especially the one second from the left. They sure are cute!


----------

